

My favorite Scott Aaronson poem: "H(p) = -plogp - (1-p)log(1-p)" - henning
http://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/plogp.html
I wish I had found this in high school.
======
aston
::starts slow movie clap::

Quality stuff.

